# USB-Verbindung trennt Internet (WLAN-Stick FRITZ)



## Lichtfaenger (5. November 2011)

Hallo,

jedesmal wenn ich das USB-Kabel vom N8 anschliesse, wird die Internet-Verbindung getrennt!

An was kann das liegen?


----------



## gesperrtes Mitglied (6. November 2011)

BOMBE Lichtfänger, das selbe Problem habe ich auch ... verstehen kann ich es nicht 

Ich bin problemlos seit Stunden via WLAN im Netz doch sobald ich ein Smartphone oder Handy über USB mit den Computer verbinde (zwecks Sync, Datenaustausch oder was auch immer....) trennt der WLAN Stick die Verbindung und findet auch keine Netzwerke mehr bis das Handy wieder getrennt ist... Egal ob Nokia Handy oder HTC Smartphone ob im Flugmodus oder Aktiv.



Windows 7 Ultimate
AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick v1.1
*
Zwei interessante Punkte ....*



HSDPA/UMTS Sticks sind schnuppe
Die interne WLAN Karte lässt sich auch nicht beeindrucken und hällt die Verbindung wie immer
_betrifft also echt nur den Fritz!WLAN USB Stick_​Wer hat eine Idee oder gar die Lösung?


----------



## Intel Core i7 Fan (6. November 2011)

hi

also das problem kenne ich also die lösung ist sehr simpel also der pc sieht das hndy oder smartphone als wlan stick und übernimmt diesen beheben geht eig nich

Gruß


----------



## gesperrtes Mitglied (6. November 2011)

macht kein Sinn 

1. interne wlan-karte spielt ja weiter mit nur der wlan-usb kollege von avm hat ein *problem *...
2. das nokia smartphone hat kein wlan dennoch selbes *problem*.
3. das htc hat wlan und --- *problem*.
4. der hsdpa/umts stick ... lässt sich anschließen und spielt ohne probleme mit.
5. für smartphones, handys ect. kann man in den einstellungen die eigenschaft als netzwerkgerät deaktivieren/entfernen/einstellen.... (keine änderung im *problem*)

*HIER DIE LÖSUNG* 
_... betrifft mich, Lichfänger ich hoffe das du mit meiner Lösung auch zum Ziel kommst_ 

... Mir war gerade mal aufgefallen das der Gerätemanager schon zickt sobald ich das Handy verbinde und der USB-Geräte-Explorer in der Taskleiste
ne Meldung macht.

Also der WLAN USB Stick frisst ne mänge Strom über die USB Schnitstelle, in meinem Fall kommt dazu noch ein Empfänger für Mous/Keyb, Ext.Festpl, Zeichen.Tabl und Div.Kleinkram...^^

Das Smartphone welches auch über USB laden will hat dem einfach den Rest gegeben...

*LÖSUNGSMÖGLICHKEIT A*: (wenn möglich) Im Smartphone einstellen das bei USB-Verbindung mit Computer NICHT geladen wird.
*LÖSUNGSMÖGLICHKEIT B*: der Zeit nicht gebrauchte USB Geräte abkoppeln 
*LÖSUNGSMÖGLICHKEIT C*: Anderen USB-Hub nutzen (z.b. seperater PCI USB Hub oder ähnliches, nicht alles über einen Laufen lassen)

... *D*: ... Smartphone über Bluetooth syncen


----------



## Lichtfaenger (6. November 2011)

Intel Core i7 Fan schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also das problem kenne ich also die lösung ist sehr simpel also der pc sieht das hndy oder smartphone als wlan stick und übernimmt diesen beheben geht eig nich
> 
> Gruß



Könnte so sein, ABER: 
vorher war das o.a. Verhalten nicht. Hier wurde mittels USB-Verbindung das N8 angeschlossen und die WLAN-Verbindung wurde NICHT unterbrochen. 

Von daher muß es noch an etwas anderem liegen. Nur was?


----------



## gesperrtes Mitglied (7. November 2011)

also der fehler lässt sich bei mir auf jeden fall dem fitz!wlan stick anhängen .... habe mal nen anderen usb wlan stick probiert ... lief auch problemlos


----------

